# Klon KTR



## vadsy

If I wanted the KTR and was prepared to wait for the next batch rather than buying inflated, where is the best place to go? I'm guessing a waiting list is the closest thing these days. I think it would be neat to one day out of the blue get an email that says they have one if I want it. For those of you who got yourself one during the last release, where did you purchase?


----------



## zurn

Axe has a waiting list for it.

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/brands/klon


----------



## vadsy

Yea, they were the first place that came to mind.


----------



## zdogma

Last time I asked Scott there were a LOT (several hundred? Can't remember exactly) on the list, not sure of current status.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Check out the new EH soul food pedal. A mass produced klon for $70!


----------



## TheRumRunner

And while you are waiting for your KTR hopefully to show up one day, how about supporting an awesome Canadian builder who has an OD pedal that will simply blow you away with its unique method of extracting the best of your amps.

http://fairfieldcircuitry.com/collections/effect-pedals/products/the-barbershop








DW


----------



## vadsy

traynor_garnet said:


> Check out the new EH soul food pedal. A mass produced klon for $70!


I've seen that, should be out right away too. I don't know if it'll will truly compare, everyone knows that it's all about the brand/name and what you paid for it that directly translates to an increase in good tone. 

That was sarcasm but I'd still like to try the real-ish thing one day. I'm sure if it ever happens, like the pedal or not, I'll sleep soundly and probably make money selling it. Peace of mind and the profits will pay for a Klon clone, possibly the Soul Food.


----------



## vadsy

TheRumRunner said:


> And while you are waiting for your KTR hopefully to show up one day, how about supporting an awesome Canadian builder who has an OD pedal that will simply blow you away with its unique method of extracting the best of your amps.
> 
> http://fairfieldcircuitry.com/collections/effect-pedals/products/the-barbershop
> 
> 
> DW


I've considered this pedal twice, months apart maybe even a year apart, but it hasn't really struck me enough to commit. If it was easy and the price was right I think I'd give it a try as so many have spoken highly of it.


----------



## mhammer

traynor_garnet said:


> Check out the new EH soul food pedal. A mass produced klon for $70!


Their (EHX) description certainly suggests that it is a Klon underneath. It would not surprise me if Bill Finnegan swung some sort of deal to license the design to EHX. I take it the business of selling them himself was simply not working out well,, or else not well enough for the aggravation it resulted in.

Could EHX churn out Klon clones for $84USD? I suspect so. The cost of the original stemmed largely from the cost of the custom-cast boxes, the reliance on through-hole parts construction, and the type of jacks and pots used, not to mention the reliance on a single product to subsidize the entire business, including phone lines, web-hosting/design, storage space, etc. Bill did not personally see a huge chunk of what Centaurs went for when purchased from him, and certainly not a penny of the exhorbitant resale prices on e-bay. For EHX, a surface-mount version of the same design, stuffed into a standard Hammond box, can easily be brought in for less than what it cost Bill, without suffering in quality, and all those other EHX products have already helped pay for the assorted business costs that Bill had to rely on the Klon to do for him.

So, I do not _know_ if the Soul Food is indeed a Klon Centaur, part-for-part, but boy it sure seems like it, and there are no outward signs that would suggest it could NOT be. I guess we'll have to wait and see as more info trickles in.


----------



## gtone

WRT getting on Scott H.'s KTR waiting list at _Axe and You Shall Receive_, I believe he's getting 75 units at the end of Jan/14 and has a list of names 1200-1300 long at last count. In other words, not much of a chance of getting one at this late stage, unless you venture out on the secondary market and shell out the big bucks.

Maybe Scott will drop in here and comment to clarify the status for us...


----------



## vadsy

gtone said:


> WRT getting on Scott H.'s KTR waiting list at Axe and You Shall Receive, I believe he's getting 75 units at the end of Jan/14 and has a list of names 1200-1300 long at last count. In other words, not much of a chance of getting one at this late stage, unless you venture out on the secondary market and shell out the big bucks. Maybe Scott will drop in here and comment to clarify the status for us...


Just want to try it and find out if the hype lives up to it. I'm by no means hell bent on it and if it doesn't happen that's ok as well. I know I won't be going out buying the inflated ones. I saw original gold Klon's for 2500 on eBay when I did a quick search last night.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Having owned one, no, it does not live up to the hype. How could it? Really, the entire thing is absurd.

It is a pedal that sounds great in some rigs and only ok in others. Just like every other pedal.

TG


----------



## 4345567

________________


----------



## hollowbody

gtone said:


> WRT getting on Scott H.'s KTR waiting list at _Axe and You Shall Receive_, I believe he's getting 75 units at the end of Jan/14 and has a list of names 1200-1300 long at last count. In other words, not much of a chance of getting one at this late stage, unless you venture out on the secondary market and shell out the big bucks.
> 
> Maybe Scott will drop in here and comment to clarify the status for us...


Yeah, I'm on that list and last time I had checked, there had been almost zero movement in a year. No one's really dropping out and no units are selling at the moment. If you want a KTR, you're just kinda SOL.


----------



## zurn

I sent an email to Scott yesterday, here's what he replied.




> Supposedly, there will be some shipping at the end of January.
> 
> Take Care,
> Scott


----------



## vadsy

Some shipping out will not take care of his 1300 plus list so I'm guessing in 10 years I might get myself a shiny new KTR.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Based on some of the prices on eBay I would say he has this right


----------



## vadsy

I don't understand why Bill just doesn't sell these things for 600-2500 bucks himself? The market wants them bad and the hype is already at maximum levels. Why let eBay dudes make all this easy money, how many folks are on the waiting list only waiting to flip the pedal and how many times are they on those lists with different stores?


----------



## Scottone

I picked up a Mythical Overdrive (Klon clone) and its become my 'always on' pedal for rhythm playing. Not sure how close it is to the real thing, but sure sounds nice. I'm also on Scott's very long waiting list for the KTR..not holding my breath.


----------



## Louis

Just bought a KTR and still waiting for it !!

will let you know how it sounds , I've had Aluminium Falcon, ARC and now JHS Klone.

So I'll be able to tell .



Louis


----------



## vadsy

Looking forward to hearing your review. Mention the amps you're using. Let me know what you keep and what you plan on selling.




Louis said:


> Just bought a KTR and still waiting for it !!
> 
> will let you know how it sounds , I've had Aluminium Falcon, ARC and now JHS Klone.
> 
> So I'll be able to tell .
> 
> 
> 
> Louis


----------



## Louis

vadsy said:


> Looking forward to hearing your review. Mention the amps you're using. Let me know what you keep and what you plan on selling.



I will for sure!

Louis


----------



## vadsy

So, where is everyone ordering their EH Soul Food from?


----------



## zurn

vadsy said:


> So, where is everyone ordering their EH Soul Food from?


http://tapestrymusic.com/electro-harmonix-soul-food


----------



## mhammer

Conceivably, the Soul Food's more agreeable street price will reduce the degree of disappointment that tended to accompany the Klon when people paid ridiculous resale prices for them and it didn't suddenly turn them into minor tonal deities.


----------



## vadsy

Hopefully it just pushes the front end of the amp a little bit and I get to see something new on my board, you know.... for research purposes.


----------



## Louis

Just came back from the post office,

I'll report soon !


Louis


----------



## zurn

Well Analogman checked it out and the chips inside are almost identical as a Klon.*

aNaLoG.MaN's Quick and dirty (and clean) demo of E-H Soul Food pedal*

[video=youtube;w-JautS5guk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-JautS5guk[/video]


----------



## vadsy

I put my order in for a Soul Food this morning. Relatively cheap to try and it might just meet my needs. 2 weeks until the first shipment arrives.


----------



## zurn

Here's EHX's official demo:

[video=youtube;fiP8qYVgKFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiP8qYVgKFA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL0nQqFcfq-6D-PdLTbFXmgIvtH5tnDBAk[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

zurn said:


> Well Analogman checked it out and the chips inside are almost identical as a Klon.*
> 
> aNaLoG.MaN's Quick and dirty (and clean) demo of E-H Soul Food pedal*
> 
> [video=youtube;w-JautS5guk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-JautS5guk[/video]


If you look closely, you can see angels flying out of the klon. Definitely worth the extra $2K

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## elliottmoose

I might just pick one up because the Soul Food is such a small investment. Buffered or TB? It's a mini KTR!

I wonder if centaur and KTR prices will go down now that there's a readily available (and dirt cheap) version...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Carl-H

I ordered one, $65 plus tax, for that price it is worth giving it a try.


----------



## mhammer

Based on that demo, should be a popular pedal, especially at that price. I suppose we can expect to see a review in Guitar Player soon with an "Editors Pick" emblem above it.

What is not made clear in the demo, of course, is how much of the resulting tone stems from the pedal itself, and how much comes from the amp. Keep in mind that a significant increase in input signal level will make the amp clip, even if that input signal is as clean as a Crown amp. The magic of the Klon (and I suspect the Soul Food is essentially a copy) lies in the way that it "preconditions" that hot signal to elicit the best qualities of a decent amp _when_ it is pushed into overdrive.


----------



## sambonee

I believe to have bought this one used for $125. 

buildyourowntone.com/klone_number_6.html

I'm just getting used to it. Amy suggestions as to its best use? Would there be Amy value in trying one of these EH SOUL....?


----------



## hardasmum

Carl-H said:


> I ordered one, $65 plus tax, for that price it is worth giving it a try.


For that price they're going to sell a sh$tload! I had no interest in the Klon hysteria but for $65 I'm now curious.


----------



## hardasmum

I've been thinking about buying a buffer of my larger pedalboard. For $10 more maybe I'll add a Soul Food to the chain in buffer mode.


----------



## Louis

Just tried the KTR vs the JHS Klone and
the Klon has a little more sponginess ,
the JHS has a nice tight bottom end and a very nice Honk!
I think that the JHS has a tighter low end than the the Arc .

The Aluminum Falcon was also great but there is
an issue going on with the builder so I wouldn't recommand it
unless you find a used one at a good price .

I always thought that a Klon or a Klone excels
when an amp is driven a little hard or pushed beyond
breakup. Ingaging a Klon with a clean setting
and wishing for Nirvana will be a total disapointment.

When we listen to a clip made by German Dude
with his small DR Z amp and Klon , it is nothing
like hearing a Klon with a big fat juicy head paired 
a 4x12 cabinet , I've heard it more than once
with the Silver Klon , Gold Horsie , Aluninum Falcon
and it was absolutely Jaw dropping !!
But then again , the same half or full stack with the
Soul Food would again sound awesome !

Hope that everyone here finds what
they think will sound good for them 
and play music while having fun also !
All the Klones I've tried , I was able to
make them sound awesome by tweaking
them a little with patience and passion .

Louis


----------



## vadsy

What if you were asked to rate them, not rig by rig but just overall gut and feeling towards them? How would that list go?


----------



## hardasmum

"German Dude" is awesome.


----------



## Louis

vadsy said:


> What if you were asked to rate them, not rig by rig but just overall gut and feeling towards them? How would that list go?


That is a very good question !
But before I answer this , I would
love to try a Velvet Minotaur ,
GermanDude made a video of this
one and it's dead on with the Klon.

http://youtu.be/Kv4e7EqWWSI

Again , Bill Finnegan designed the Klon
to be used with an amp being pushed,
so dont forget cause if you play
a clean Fender amp in a Church and
press on the Klone , don't expect to
go in heaven !!.....lol. !!


----------



## elliottmoose

Here's the KTR and Soul Food going head to head:
[video=youtube_share;nGc1868ah64]http://youtu.be/nGc1868ah64[/video]


----------



## bzrkrage

EHX Soul Food is coming! Ordered L&M today. Schweeeeeet!:woot:


----------



## Louis

I just made a small 2 minutes clip
with the KlON and JHS , it was recorded with the I-phone so
not the best way to do it but you'll get the picture ,sounds Huge when in front
of the 4x12 cab live though . The knobs were dialed just to push the amp a little more !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBYoaigP9TQ


BTW , I don't like the Germandude vid above , both pedals sound a little cold and fizzy where
instead ,you should hear a nice Honky-Throaty kind of tone and for those who never
heard one ,..it's hard to have a Wow Factor with this vid ,........just my 2 cents !



Louis


----------



## davetcan

I can't stand watching any of his vids, they all sound the same way.




Louis said:


> BTW , I don't like the Germandude vid above , both pedals sound a little cold and fizzy"
> Louis


----------



## zurn

bzrkrage said:


> EHX Soul Food is coming! Ordered L&M today. Schweeeeeet!:woot:


I ordered mine from Tapestry, I only pay one tax over there! Did L&M have them in stock?


----------



## Louis

davetcan said:


> I can't stand watching any of his vids, they all sound the same way.


Agreed ! ..........In a lot of cases ,thet dont do justice !


----------



## hardasmum

BTW it's "Gearmandude". He's not European.


----------



## Adcandour

hardasmum said:


> BTW it's "Gearmandude". He's not European.


I was hoping that would go on for a little longer

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis

GD made a lot of great demos but I never
thought that his Dr Z even though it
might be a great amp and myself never heard
one in person ,.......I thought it sounded tin on Youtube vids.

Maybe he has German blood , his voice sounds totaly American!


Louis


----------



## bzrkrage

zurn said:


> I ordered mine from Tapestry, I only pay one tax over there! Did L&M have them in stock?


They have them on order, just waiting for them to come in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## vadsy

How much, if you don't mind me asking? 
I didn't see it listed so I don't even bother asking.


----------



## bzrkrage

Update: 3 weeks away! "Oh they should be here early next week" (Making that 5 days) when ordered.
Now 3 weeks!!!!!!
Let me know how the Soul Food sounds in real life.



zurn said:


> I ordered mine from Tapestry, I only pay one tax over there! Did L&M have them in stock?


----------



## vadsy

Tapestry said on Dec 30th they were about 2 weeks away from receiving a shipment. I guess I'll find out next week if they deliver.

L&M often surprise me, some good and some bad, sometimes it arrives way ahead of schedule and sometimes it takes 3 times as long as they said it would. As big a player as they are on the Canadian market I'm surprised they don't have more pull with getting a new batch of pedals.




bzrkrage said:


> Update: 3 weeks away! "Oh they should be here early next week" (Making that 5 days) when ordered.
> Now 3 weeks!!!!!!
> Let me know how the Soul Food sounds in real life.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Bought a soulfood tonight as I saw a few of them on the counter at Cosmo's when I was picking something else up. 

$67 (tax in) bones with my discount lol 

How could I resist?

Officially now a Klon fanboy, will this lead me to searching fleabay for $2000 pedals.... insert worry icon

DW


----------



## Louis

JHS are allready offering mods for them !


----------



## vadsy

Louis said:


> JHS are allready offering mods for them !


That's a funny thread going over on TGP.


----------



## zurn

Mine shipped from Tapestry today!


----------



## vadsy

zurn said:


> Mine shipped from Tapestry today!


So did mine.
I can't wait to rehouse and mod it so it costs me more than an actual KTR. Kidding…
I actually listened to a few minutes of the Prymaxe demo tonight and it seems that this pedal should do exactly do exactly what I want on my secondary board. A little boost, definition and light break up. I thought it was odd that Prymaxe spent nearly 17 minutes demoing the SF and only 9 on the Strymon Mobius, which seems like a slightly more involved pedal.


----------



## KoskineN

I love my Soul Food. I was already owning an ARC Effects Klone and the two sound the same, so I can say Good job EHX! I sounds AWESOME with my Maz 18.


----------



## vadsy

Hand delivered by the people of the Post today. I'm looking forward to trying it out tonight. 









Hello Kitty backpack courtesy of my daughter who is also excited for my new pedal and asked the pack made it into the picture.


----------



## TWRC

Sure sure. 

Looking forward to the review on this one.



vadsy said:


> Hello Kitty backpack courtesy of my daughter who is also excited for my new pedal and asked the pack made it into the picture.


----------



## bzrkrage

Wow vadsy! You said 2 weeks, & there you go. Good job Tapestry. Me? 2 weeks still to wait.:frown-new:


----------



## Louis

vadsy said:


> Hand delivered by the people of the Post today. I'm looking forward to trying it out tonight.
> 
> View attachment 6857
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty backpack courtesy of my daughter who is also excited for my new pedal and asked the pack made it into the picture.


So ,.... What's your verdict ??

Do you like it ?


----------



## vadsy

I like the pedal very much, I am hesitant to critique it in a thread titled Klon KTR especially since it's supposedly a based on just that pedal and I've never played a real Klon of any sort to compare. 

I've used it sparingly at this point with two different amps, a long term daily player and gigger while the other is newer and still needing to be felt out and discovered. I have a third amp tucked away that I'd like to hear it through but that chance has not presented itself recently. Anyways… I was looking for a good clean boost and low gain pedal that was able to control some EQ aspects and dirt/volume into the front end of an amp for a secondary board I'm building to experiment with. My first board has a Timmy in this place and I absolutely love it so I would say I am looking for something along those lines. This pedal does it very well, I find it transparent, able to control treble or bass while allowing me to dial in levels of drive or boost clean volume dB's. I prefer the volume higher than the drive in the case of the Soul Food, the treble knob at one o'clock or so and in buffered mode. I like the drive as it seems tights and responsive to pick attack. I would say the pedal is great value, especially since you get a power supply with it. For the time being it's found a place in my setup and I will keep it around for now.


----------



## Louis

Great !......thank's for the feedback !.......I'm happy for you !

I know lot's of people like it and it's 
a good buy for the money .
The only issue is that the knobs are fragile
and could snap easily so be gentle with them.

Lou


----------



## vadsy

Since this turned into kind of a Soul Food thread and I don't want to start another SF/Klon clone mess, I thought I'd post this here.

A friend of mine who has been playing acoustic folk for years, knows nothing of gear or the hype surrounding the Klon/Soul Food asked me to help him find an amp and an electric guitar he could easily gig with. I did and shortly after he asked about getting a bit of dirt out of the amp, since we were having coffee at my house I just grabbed whatever dirt pedals I was not using and sent them with him. So it was the SF, Silver Kiss and an OCD into a AC15 with a Godin Montreal. After having the pedals for a while he came back and said the SF was his favorite. I thought this was almost a blindfolded test in a way, not literally of course, a newbie with gear but with years of experience in music and a good ear for sound. It was good to have the feedback, I unfortunately have not used it much due to being busy and to not having the new board built. FYI anyways...


----------



## hardasmum

Does anyone know what the current wait time is for a Soul Food? I ordered one from Steve's a week ago but they weren't sure how long it would take to get from their supplier.


----------



## Cups

I hate to sound negative and lo be it for me disparage what people buy but I couldn't believe what people are paying for a KTR. Mind blown.


----------



## bzrkrage

hardasmum said:


> Does anyone know what the current wait time is for a Soul Food? I ordered one from Steve's a week ago but they weren't sure how long it would take to get from their supplier.


Was told that EHX ran out,production wasn't leaving the factory til mid Feb.


----------



## Cups

Pretty soon we'll be paying 200$ for a used Soul Food. :sSig_DOH:


----------



## vadsy

Cups said:


> Pretty soon we'll be paying 200$ for a used Soul Food. :sSig_DOH:


I had a friend say this very thing after I got mine and we were both about to buy another one just in case this did happen. It's not a huge investment when you think about it, 62 or 68 bucks, and even worst case it'll never go below 40 on the used market.

- - - Updated - - -

Let's hear it for capitalism, greed and peoples uncontrollable urges for gear!


----------



## hardasmum

bzrkrage said:


> Was told that EHX ran out,production wasn't leaving the factory til mid Feb.


Cool thanks. 

I almost purchased a buffer for $60, for the extra $10 picking up a Soul Food seemed sensible.


----------



## bzrkrage

I have been playing around with the SF, & I love it. I have it push just to breaking (Tubes) on my H&K Tubemeister. The kick that the SF gives (in buffer mode) is just that sweetspot that a bridge pickup loves.
I was surprised to find that a neck p-90, with drive at 9 o'clock gives me a gritty Stones "Shelter" tone that I really like.

Yes, I will sing the Soul Food praise.

Yes, I will do some soundclouds (I'm working through the Reaper 30 day "how to", I'll get back to you.)


----------



## hardasmum

bzrkrage said:


> I have been playing around with the SF, & I love it. I have it push just to breaking (Tubes) on my H&K Tubemeister. The kick that the SF gives (in buffer mode) is just that sweetspot that a bridge pickup loves.


You mean using the SF as a buffer right? In buffer mode with the effect bypassed?

I'm asking as that's 75% of what I ordered it for.


----------



## mhammer

Cups said:


> Pretty soon we'll be paying 200$ for a used Soul Food. :sSig_DOH:


I doubt it. Unlike the Klon,where every single one was hand-built by Bill Finnegan, EHX is likely using wave-soldered boards, installed into boxes by a much larger assembly crew. The E-bay robbery and price inflation stemmed from Bill's inability to keep up with demand. EHX will have no such problem. If anything, I'm sure tha kijiji market will soon start to show them for $50, being sold off by folks who need the cash or just moved on to something else.


----------



## bzrkrage

hardasmum said:


> You mean using the SF as a buffer right? In buffer mode with the effect bypassed?
> 
> I'm asking as that's 75% of what I ordered it for.


 Yeah, as a buffer.


----------



## hardasmum

bzrkrage said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean using the SF as a buffer right? In buffer mode with the effect bypassed?
> 
> I'm asking as that's 75% of what I ordered it for.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as a buffer.
Click to expand...

Great. Thanks.


----------



## Louis

Cups said:


> Pretty soon we'll be paying 200$ for a used Soul Food. :sSig_DOH:


They might be honest sounding pedals
buy they are cheap pedals with cheap parts.

The expression "Build like a Tank" is not for this one .


----------



## Cups

You guys are using way too much logic to your argument. How can a KTR sell for 500$ A Soul Food is worth 200 if a KTR is 500. 
I get what you're saying but you can't justify what people pay for "Klons"


----------



## Louis

Cups said:


> You guys are using way too much logic to your argument. How can a KTR sell for 500$ A Soul Food is worth 200 if a KTR is 500.
> I get what you're saying but you can't justify what people pay for "Klons"


It's all about Hype !


----------



## mhammer

Cups said:


> You guys are using way too much logic to your argument. How can a KTR sell for 500$ A Soul Food is worth 200 if a KTR is 500.
> I get what you're saying but you can't justify what people pay for "Klons"


The price inflation of the original Klon Centaurs stemmed from Bill Finnegan's business model, which was to a) make a hand-cast, hand-assembled pedal with quality components that could only be done in limited runs, and b) allocate a lot of time to individual customers such that every purchaser would be buying something that optimally suited their rig and needs. 

Because his customers were so happy with their purchase, and also tended to be high-profile customers well known for their attention to tone, the pedal's reputation spread quickly. 

Because the demand far outstripped Bill's capacity to supply, the wait, and waiting list, grew. 

Because potential buyers grew impatient, they went in search of other sources. 

Because those other sources knew they could command high prices to sidestep the wait (time being money, after all), they charged inflated re-sale prices, not a penny of which Bill ever saw, apart from the profit on the original customer who bought the pedal.

Because the _proper use_ of the Klon really did require that half-hour conversation with Bill, many 3rd party purchasers' expectations of what they'd get for their e-bay purchase price were not well-aligned with the appropriate expectations for the product.

Because they expected the wrong things, they were unhappy, and put the pedal back on e-bay.

Because the line-up was still long and they had already paid too much for it, they sold it for the same, or higher, price.

The KTR essentially falls in the shadow of the original, and takes advantage of the expectations. It is also not being cranked out by Joyo, Biyang, or Behringer factories/jobbers, so its limited availability allows it to command prices maybe not so extravagant as the original Klon, but still higher than maybe it ought to.

The Soul Food, being produced in high volumes, using components and boxes that will NOT encounter shortages or limited runs, can likely meet all foreseeable demand. With no availability limits (and these days, living in a smaller community without a huge music store is not really a constraint), resale prices of the Soul Food should not be expected to be inflated. Once the relative equivalence of the KTR and SF becomes more widely known, prices for the KTR shold normalize.


----------



## Louis

mhammer said:


> The price inflation of the original Klon Centaurs stemmed from Bill Finnegan's business model, which was to a) make a hand-cast, hand-assembled pedal with quality components that could only be done in limited runs, and b) allocate a lot of time to individual customers such that every purchaser would be buying something that optimally suited their rig and needs.
> 
> Because his customers were so happy with their purchase, and also tended to be high-profile customers well known for their attention to tone, the pedal's reputation spread quickly.
> 
> Because the demand far outstripped Bill's capacity to supply, the wait, and waiting list, grew.
> 
> Because potential buyers grew impatient, they went in search of other sources.
> 
> Because those other sources knew they could command high prices to sidestep the wait (time being money, after all), they charged inflated re-sale prices, not a penny of which Bill ever saw, apart from the profit on the original customer who bought the pedal.
> 
> Because the _proper use_ of the Klon really did require that half-hour conversation with Bill, many 3rd party purchasers' expectations of what they'd get for their e-bay purchase price were not well-aligned with the appropriate expectations for the product.
> 
> Because they expected the wrong things, they were unhappy, and put the pedal back on e-bay.
> 
> Because the line-up was still long and they had already paid too much for it, they sold it for the same, or higher, price.
> 
> The KTR essentially falls in the shadow of the original, and takes advantage of the expectations. It is also not being cranked out by Joyo, Biyang, or Behringer factories/jobbers, so its limited availability allows it to command prices maybe not so extravagant as the original Klon, but still higher than maybe it ought to.
> 
> The Soul Food, being produced in high volumes, using components and boxes that will NOT encounter shortages or limited runs, can likely meet all foreseeable demand. With no availability limits (and these days, living in a smaller community without a huge music store is not really a constraint), resale prices of the Soul Food should not be expected to be inflated. Once the relative equivalence of the KTR and SF becomes more widely known, prices for the KTR shold normalize.



Nice post !!


----------



## Disbeat

Is the hype finally dying down on these maybe? I noticed at least 6 of them on the gear page lately and they don't seem to be moving at all, not too long ago I remember them selling quickly and for much more then people are asking now.
More people satisfied with the current Klones that are on the market maybe?


----------



## Chitmo

Disbeat said:


> Is the hype finally dying down on these maybe? I noticed at least 6 of them on the gear page lately and they don't seem to be moving at all, not too long ago I remember them selling quickly and for much more then people are asking now.
> More people satisfied with the current Klones that are on the market maybe?


There was another batch released recently so people are holding out to see if they make it to the top of a waiting list somewhere.


----------



## Disbeat

From what I gather those are all gone and were spoken for essentially instantly so I'm doubtful it's that.


Chitmo said:


> There was another batch released recently so people are holding out to see if they make it to the top of a waiting list somewhere.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Cups said:


> Pretty soon we'll be paying 200$ for a used Soul Food. :sSig_DOH:


$75 🙂 
as of March 29 2021 😅


----------

